# New video&pics of chance! tell me what you think please!



## HorsesAreForever

Heres the video! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiUY-ekSMPI

Notice I didnt have a whip in my hand and she still was listening! 

here are a few pictures



























Just wondering does she still look lame at all??
Please tell me what you think im willing to listen! I want the best for my girl!


----------



## PoptartShop

I think in this video, she respected you a bit more.  Keep it up!


----------



## HorsesAreForever

yay thank you! thats great to hear!  Im very proud of her !


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Do you think she still looks lame??


----------



## FGRanch

Yes, she still looks lame.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yes I think she is still lame, I notice it a lot when she trots.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

really?? Well what should i do?? The vet said theres no signs of her being lame, and theres only 2 vets for horses close by so... what are my options.


----------



## FGRanch

You might want to have x-rays done. If you have to call a vet out that is further away and pay more mileage that might be your best option. You can't continue to work a horses that is lame, you will ruin her.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Well its gonna be a pain to get the vet out there for a while. Is there anything i could give her right now?? Also its just weird cause she choses to gallop off in the feild when I turn her out tail straight up. And when I jump her in hand she wants to canter the jump. Again not excuses im just trying to figure out whats going on with her


----------



## appylover31803

if those other vets said everything was ok, i'd be looking for another vet. They didn't find the rain rot that she had (which i would think would be something a vet would find first glance)

I also agree that she looks lame. I would stop lunging and jumping her.

I would call up vets and ask them to come out. Get the one that will come out the quickest.
I agree with FGR, x-rays are the way to go. They can be pricey, but for what they're worth, i rather have x-rays done than just guess what's going on under the skin.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

My BO probably wont bring the vet out for a while. Is there anything temporary I could use till I talk to my BO about it.


----------



## FGRanch

Who owns this horse? What does the BO opinions matter if you own her? If she were my horse I would have a vet out right away and if your BO doesn't want I vet out there I would be pretty suspicious. Hmm?

Bute is a temporary solution, be remember pain medications are hard on a horses liver and in the long run will hurt them. I would not give pain medication unless absolutley necessary. I've known horses to die from liver failure from having to much bute thru out their lives.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, definitely get another opinion.  I wouldn't lunge her again, let her rest.


----------



## JustDressageIt

deleted


----------



## PoptartShop

I just read the part about your BO not bringing the vet out for awhile.
I also agree, it is YOUR horse. If your horse needs a vet, then the BO should understand that. The BO shouldn't have control over what you do if your horse is lame/sick...but anyway, good luck!


----------



## JustDressageIt

deleted


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Okay I emailed my BO and ill see what she says Im asking her to check her over for me to see what she says. Ill have a vet come out and check her over for lameness.

other then lameness how does she look, compared to last video?


----------



## HorsesAreForever

JustDressageIt said:


> jumping is a HUGE no-no for a horse - especially one that's off in front.


How would I improve her front???


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Okay I got a reply from my barn owner this is what it said:

She was just outside trotting and cantering around and never took a lame step, she may have stonebruised herself in the ring since she just had her feet trimmed and her soles are soft. We will just have to keep an eye on it. That happens alot this time of year because they are so used to the soft ground and then when it hardens up and all the rocks come to the surface they get ouchy. 

Which thinking back she did have a few pretty large stones lodged in her hoof. 

If it doesnt get better soon ill have the vet come out.


----------



## JustDressageIt

deleted


----------



## HorsesAreForever

It was her front hooves that had stones lodged up in them when I was up there. So in a few weeks if it doesnt clear up ill get a vet out there she said we'll keep an eye on her.


----------



## JustDressageIt

deleted


----------



## HorsesAreForever

well every horse gets sore when stones are lodged up in the hooves and get brused


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah but it should be taken care of...glad you're going to get a vet out if it continues.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

o yes of course I would! I wouldnt want her to stay in pain. Ill see if I can take a picture of her hooves and see what peoples think.


----------



## FGRanch

I can 100% GARUNTEE you that she was not lame because of stone bruising. It's very obvious in both of your vids that she is sore in the shoulder/upper part of leg. Her foot itself was not in any pain at all. 

Then again you are following your BO's opinion and we all know what I think of her.


----------



## PoptartShop

Okay.  Just to reassure you we're trying to help you, not bash you.  I hope you can get a vet to her soon though, your BO is wrong about the stones...lameness isn't something that will be OK if not helped, it can get worse & turn into all kindsa stuff.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

FGR i dont blame you or what you think of her. I know you guys are trying to help. also I told her if it doesnt clear up we want a vet out there. I wont be doing any more lungeing for a while. Mostly ill just be working with parelli and working on leading and stoping when i want her to. 

ill be takeing it easy on her and see if that helps a lot. some of her pain could be due to me considering i've been working her a ton lately.


----------



## PoptartShop

Okay, be sure to keep us updated. Otherwise, she is soo adorable, it looks like you do have a nice bond with her.


----------



## appylover31803

HorsesAreForever said:


> o yes of course I would! I wouldnt want her to stay in pain. Ill see if I can take a picture of her hooves and see what peoples think.


If you don't want her to stay in pain, i'd be on the phone with every vet that's around to get them out there.
Something is obviously hurting her because she's lame, and she's been like this (from our knowledge) for at least a week.
Don't you think she's been in pain long enough to warrant a vet coming out?

But alas, she is your horse and you can decide to wait this out, but i just strongly recommend getting a vet out within the next couple days, rather than the next couple weeks.

And I would personally call up the vets, don't let the BO do it, because it seems like she just shrugs things off...


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Aw thxs poptart  I love her to pieces and I do hope we get a stonger bond  ill keep you guys updated as much as i can

appy- its a rule that they call the vets. I cant have a vet up there now and end up being something we have to wait out, then later have to call again for something else. Im just waiting it out for at least 2-3 more weeks, remember i only go up there on weekends but by thee 2nd or 3rd weekend if shes more lame then before ill get a vet up there asap. Right now we are trying to pay of many many thing and im trying to keep chance my most important. for the next few weeks all im gonna be doing is working with parelli, work on leading and stoping randomly while leading. We will be doing everything at a walk.

My BO said that when she went out to see how she was, she was cantering and trotting around without a lame step. again If i show u a video of her lungeing in a few weeks and u still think shes lame ill get a vet out.


----------



## PoptartShop

Instead of doing more work right now, give her a rest.  I know you are doing all you can, but for a week maybe just let her have time off?


----------



## JustDressageIt

deleted


----------



## HorsesAreForever

omg Im sorry im getting u frusterated! im doing the best i can!! ty poptart, at least someone is reasonable here, you 2 appy. I think its seriously just a stone bruise and Im just waiting a while just to see if it clears up! Im planning on getting a vet up there if it doesn't clear up! Also my mom thinks we should wait it out a little longer and its not my money its hers.


----------



## blossom856

I don't want to get to much into this debate. But why in the world is it a rule that the barn has to call the vet??? I think the owner has a right to call a vet for whatever reason they can think of.


----------



## Brandon

I personally think HAF, that you should get the vet out to see chance as soon as possible. Sure it could only be a stone bruise, but to assume its nothin big will cost you if you are wrong. I believe its better to be safe then sorry. Call a vet, see if anythin is wrong and if its not then you dont have to worry.

I watched the video of yours HAF and it looks like there is an improvement. keep us posted with video. ALso i would not work Chance hard until you know for sure about the left front! 

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Im planning on getting a vet out there soon 

and thanks ive been seeing a pretty good improvement  Ill keep u updated and im not planning on working her hard just doing very light things and nothing will go past a walk.


----------



## PoptartShop

That's good.  It really does look like she has more respect for you.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

thxs im so happy to hear that! or read it


----------



## Brandon

Is there any chance you could get another lunge video.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

of course! do you want to see a canter?? or just walk and trot?
Ill post it up sunday It wont be 2 long tho im trying to go easy on her


----------



## Brandon

Well I don't want to ask her to do anything that might cause irritation to the left front. Maybe just at a walk.. I would love to see chance's gaits, but until i know for sure about her left front, a walk will do.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

k  

i know shes gonna be impossible to keep at a walk she loves to trot but ill give it a shot  

ill have more videos of parelli as well.

The only thing is is that i probably wont be able to edit anything cause im on a different computer.


----------



## JustDressageIt

HorsesAreForever said:


> for the next few weeks all im gonna be doing is working with parelli, work on leading and stoping randomly while leading. *We will be doing everything at a walk.*
> .





HorsesAreForever said:


> of course! do you want to see a canter?? or just walk and trot?
> Ill post it up sunday



...


----------



## HorsesAreForever

JDI i know, i relize what i said AFTER i posted it. I was also just wondering what he wanted to see. It was just a question.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, I think HAF just wanted to know what Brandon was asking.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

thank poptart!  you always come threw for meh! I sent you a message on myspace btw


----------



## PoptartShop

No problem.  I just wanna keep the peace!


----------



## JustDressageIt

HAF - best of luck with Chance! I'm going to stop sticking my nose where it really isn't appreciated hehe .


----------



## HorsesAreForever

lol JDI ur nose is always appreciated **** :lol: I hope to hear more from you on here, you've helped me out quite a bit aswell. I think just most of the time is was big misunderstandings.


----------



## PoptartShop

How is she doing?


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Hey  well last weekend I think she was in heat because she was sooooooo moody and sooo spooky like i would move and she would tense up. Weird! then she started to try and push me around so I got after her quite a bit that day! not bad or anything but u know. it was really crappy out as well so I didnt get anything really done. Im hopeing she will be better this weekend! I hate moody mares! But maybe something happened out in the feild idk. I was really upset about it what was going on and i was trying my hardest to figure out what was going on I mean she wasnt even leading right she tried to run off with me! she hasnt done that in a long time!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww...  Well hopefully this weekend it will go better for you.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I hope so


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

just wondering how the horse is doing?, just wondering how many years have you been ridding and is this your first horse?, why is having a vet at your barn such a issue?, is your barn owner neglecting any horses?, I HAVE MY VET ON SPEED DIAL!! i have to agree with many of the people on here after watching all of your video's, sorry to say the free lunging one made me cring!! i have been ridding for over 30 years and have owned ponies,horses most of those years too and as a responsable horse owner my vet is sort of like my right hand man!!.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

omg ok I've been riding 8+ yrs and have owned 4 horses all together well 5. And I know the free lungeing was a mess 1. because of the horrible footing and I shouldnt have lunged her on it and 2. she was full of herself/ panicky and wouldn't calm down even when i put the whip down but now we have a better video of lungeing its a lot calmer. And NO my trainer is NOT neglecting any horses!! My trainer was a vet at some point so she only really calls them in if its something she cant clear up herself of its to big for her to handle.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

heres the newest video

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KiUY-ekSMPI


----------



## FGRanch

HAF just wondering have you had the vet out to check out Chance yet? I'm not trying to be pushy but she still looks very lame.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

thats the video u guys already saw from earlier like a few weeks ago. And I had someone look at her and they said it was most likely a stone bruise because as of right not shes not lame. They said if she goes lame again they can come back out and will see whats going on weather or not we need a vet. The people who checked her out for me was a vet assistent thingy or w.e and knows a ton about horses.


----------



## FGRanch

Yeah I realize it's the old vid, but she is pretty off for just a sole bruise. Just my opinion. It's your horse and you can do whatever you want with her.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Ill get a video of her lungeing this weekend if its not to muddy and rocky, just to see what people say. Idk why but im thinking some of it is just her gait.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

here's a ideal...i know when i lived in maine that our barn owner would contact uni of maine vet school, could your BO be able do that in your state? it might be cheaper for you to do that


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I can find out.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

what state are you in?


----------



## HorsesAreForever

um y..


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

that way some one on here can help you contact a vet school that might be in your area...your horse really need's to be looked at


----------



## HorsesAreForever

She hasnt been lame for little while ill get a video of her on sat.


----------



## FGRanch

I doubt it's her gait, but sure. I would love to see a new video of her. 

I think KT has a great idea. Try contacting a school to see if someone there can help you!


----------



## HorsesAreForever

ill look into it. nad im going up there saturday and if my battery doesnt crap out ill try my best to get some good clips


----------



## FGRanch

I have a real quick question for you...Didn't you say while ago that your 12 yr old QH Quarter Horses gelding was your first horse?


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Ya he was MY first horse the very very first horse i owned was when I was 7 but it was kinda a lease type thing


----------



## HorsesAreForever

So ive owned:

KC
will
lexi
chance

so 4


----------



## FGRanch

I see...But you did say that you had been training for the last year or so..


----------



## HorsesAreForever

nope i dont think so. Ive help train a ton of horses for at least a yr around there.


----------



## Ryle

I know the video is a little old, but if your horse is still moving like that then you need to have the vet do a lameness exam.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

guys it was basicly a stone bruise she isnt as lame now 2 days before that video was taken her feet where trimed so her soles were soft and she had quite a few stones lodged up in her hooves. We are keeping an eye on her.


----------



## ahearn

How on Earth did I miss this post? I've been waiting to see Chance in action!!!

HAF like everyone here on this forum, some being real experts in the field, I am shocked that you are still claiming the stone bruise. It is sssoooo clear in the video there is something more. I'm not sure where you live but I do know there has to be someone with knowledge that can look at this horse and do a lamness exam. 

Are you still jumping Chance?

Chance does seem to be giving you more respect so kuddos for that! BUT PLEASE LISTEN TO THESE PEOPLE ON THE FORUM!!


----------



## HorsesAreForever

thanks ahearn no I havent jumped chance for about 2 weeks shes had a vacation from work. which I think got her mad. I've had people look at her and she wasnt lame at all teh day they looked at her but they said if she become lame again have them come out and they will check her out again. I am planning on getting a real vet out there soon, im doing the best i can for chance.


----------



## jazzyrider

i hate to say it honey but its more than a stone bruise. the lameness is through her body/shoulder area to me not just from a bruised foot. any form of work whether you are trotting her on the lunge or whatever could exacerbate the problem. 

i know its hard but this is one of those times you need to stand up and say to your BO that as the owner of chance you feel a vet visit is necessary and that you sholdnt be stopped from getting your horse medical attention. your barns rules confuse me for many reasons: a) here in australia it is against the law to not get a sick or injured animal veterinary assistance (at any point of the sickness or injury) and b) at the pony club where i agist we had to sign a form saying if our horses needed it prompt veterinary attention is required by a vet of OUR CHOICE. to stop you getting a vet out IMO is cruel for as long as she is in pain and needing help and not getting it she could be miserable. im not saying you are being cruel to her but your BO's actions arent indicating anything different.

please please do the right thing by your horse. if a person is sick or injured there is no second thought about going to a doctor and getting better and it should be the same for our animals. i know vets arent cheap but unfortunately the life of horse ownership doesnt offer anything cheap. its part of the horsey world. 

i also wouldnt be too sure to say shes fine now. jarred is having problems at the moment and sometimes he goes for a few days where i think he is fine cause he looks fine and then all of a sudden he is as lame as they come again. some problems can be worse at times than others. it would be really good to see a new video of her

i hope i havent upset you i just really feel the situation of not being able to call your own vet is proposterous. i wouldnt stay somewhere where i couldnt get whattever help i wanted whenever i wanted it for my horses


----------



## PoptartShop

I do agree with Jazzy.  
Your BO should let you get a vet out. It COULD be serious...you never know- JUST to be sure, I'd get a vet out.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Jazzy you didn't upset me at all at least I know because I thought she was looking a bit better. Ill mention the vet visit to my mom she what she says its her money its her choice when the vet comes out. *sigh*

Ill get a better and longer video if chance lungeing in the arena on a lunge line this weekend


----------



## HorsesAreForever

wait a sec go check my newest post..


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

ok you have pin this on sevrel diffrent things.....one it's a stone bruise....well don't you pick out your horsres hoofs every day? or the bo?, second time you pin it on your BO, who you claim to be a x vet...well x vet's don't let horse get like that.........and now you are pinning it on your mom!!, i know money is tight right now, (my husband is the only one working now suporting 5 of us and 2 horses) but we have this great and very understanding vet (a New one) who will work with us or trade thing's on the farm for his time, we do NOT worry about calling him at all.....when was the last time your hosre had a vet check? didn't you say that you just bought her? so i'm guessing you had one ? some one with 8 years of ridding exspereance should know all there's thing's....not to come off sounding mean or any thing but these are just really simple thing's to do.....


----------



## HorsesAreForever

of course I clean out my horses hooves every time i see her and shes out in the feild when im not there and my bo doesnt do it. and a quite a few of the times i found a few big stones in her hooves. And think about it it IS my moms money.. And I bought chance about 1 1/2 month ago. Im glad ur vet is very understanding.. Yes she had a vet check before I got her she even had a [cant remember the name] test done and she was negative so I know she can show.. And she was fine no lameness or anything notified.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

hhhmmm a test so she can show....8 years of ridding??......that would be coggins!!!! do you know what coggins is?, i think your mother would rather pay for a vet now then down the road when it is too late!!!!! i took a look at your new video of change and refuse to comment on it due to the fact that you do not listen to what people have to say.... all i can say is that mare needs to be warm!!! i see ribs!!


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I know you can see ribs please dont comment on that I have brought up her grain, you can see the ribs but you can not feel them. Im sorry I simply forgot the name!! Don't you ever forget stuff! There is seriously no need to be rude! also my horse was sweating so she was pretty **** hot! And yes I do listen to what people say but not when there being rude! If you have something to say about it then say it! Yes 8 yrs of riding, what about it.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

we're not being rude here...we all were trying to help you out, but you seem to be more of a expert then us!!! first of..how can you see ribs but not feel them? that's a first....after taking the time of reading all your post starting from nov 9 2007, you stat that you have been ridding for eight years but you seem like by the question and responces you've ask a newbie to ridding and that fine we all started out as beginers at one point and that's great to be asking.....it's fun to own a horse but in the end it's also exspensive!!!, but...there's one thing i can't figure out...you have been ridding for eight years and have owned 4 horses??, but yet when you started out on the forum (nov 9th) you stated that you had just got your first horse willy, so in the last 7 months you have bought 4 horses??...i'm pretty sure that will buying 4 horses and doing pre vet checks that your mom wont mind paying for your mare to be checked once again....i guess i'm the only one who keeps respnding to this...oh well


----------



## HorsesAreForever

KT you were being kinda rude. I think its her hair pattern because when I feel over that area you can hardy feel any ribs. Either or I uped her grain. I have been riding for 8 yrs sorry I act so newbie.... because trust me im not theres just some things I dont know. And I know its exspensive. Yes i've owned 4 horses will wasnt really my FIRST just my first horse i've really called mine! therefore I considered him my first. Ive owned a paint when I was 7 owned her till I was about 11. Will I bought a while back, then lexi which she did not get a vet check, now chance which had a vet check. I cant remember if Kc [paint] had a V.C or not. Im pretty sure you know why I had to sell lexi and will, I dont have KC any more because she passed. Anyways.. right now we are paying a ton of things right now and I cant control my mother, I mentioned it to her and shes thinking on how we can work it out because she knows how much I want chance to be healthy and not in pain, im sure a another week or 2 wont kill chance, considering during the week she isnt worked, since I can only see her on weekend, till summer starts, then I can see her almost everyday. But I will be getting a vet out there sooner or later.


----------



## PoptartShop

As long as you get a vet out their eventually, then that's good.  I do hope she gets better.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

ty  u need to get on aim.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

rry but you've seemed to missed the point!!! by getting a vet out there now will cost less then it will when she is too far lame.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

ok well go check out my other post about chance getting a vet check


----------



## Brandon

HAF, I believe KT was not bein rude at all. She is clearly tellin it to you straight. She is not bashin you for no reason, she clearly sees that there is somethin that is not consistent to what you have stated in the past.

you claim to have 7 years experience of riding. although i am curious to know how long you have actually trained horses? What kinda of trainin have you worked on with horses? I believe there is a big difference between riding and actually trainin.

I have more questions but thats what i would like answered.

THanks, 
Brandon


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Ive ridden for 8 yrs and ive HELPed train horses. Basicly Ive helped break a few horses and also there were some green horses that needed some finishing under saddle so I helped do that as well will and chance were the first ones I basically trained by myself.


----------



## Brandon

Thank you for clearin that up. I would also like to say that you should not lean on your mom for payin for chance. Have you thought about goin out and mowin some yards or maybe goin to the neighbors and askin if you could do some work for cash. This would help you with payin for vet bills and such.

You should never make the excuse that you dont have the money, because where there is a will there is a way.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## HorsesAreForever

I know im getting a summer job and im planning on paying most of the things my self.


----------



## Brandon

I am glad to here that. Keep us posted, but i would seriously consider what these people are tellin you. They have been doin this stuff for along time and believe me, if they told me my horse was lookin lame. I would do whatever i could to get a vet out there and to make sure, and if the vet did the lame test and the horse turned out not to be lame, then you wouldnt have to worry. 

Sometimes you just got to bite the bullet and admit you might be wrong.

Good luck to you and please keep us updated!!

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## FGRanch

Well said Brandon!


----------



## kickshaw

and as for the money thing, many vets around here offer payment plans...I'm sure you could ask your vets about that


----------



## PoptartShop

Keep us posted on what the BO said!


----------

